# Removing grinder burr holder



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm trying to get the burr holder out of my Fiorenzato T80A which I'm currently pimping. It moves up a bit and then stops. Tried 2 pairs of pliers on it and tried getting something under it but it won't budge. Should this just pull out or am I missing something?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you are really having trouble and don't want to damage the grinder motor bearings or put it out of line, something like this is advisable. This is because the thrust on the shaft counter the pull on the bearing.

https://tinyurl.com/y89avljl

You can always recoup some of the cost by selling it on or renting it out to other members with a similar problem.


----------



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion, I did wonder if some sort of bearing puller would be required.



DavecUK said:


> If you are really having trouble and don't want to damage the grinder motor bearings or put it out of line, something like this is advisable. This is because the thrust on the shaft counter the pull on the bearing.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/y89avljl
> 
> You can always recoup some of the cost by selling it on or renting it out to other members with a similar problem.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Have you tried longer bolts through the burr mounting holes?

Tighten each in turn in small increments and it should lift the carrier.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavTee said:


> I'm trying to get the burr holder out of my Fiorenzato T80A which I'm currently pimping. It moves up a bit and then stops. Tried 2 pairs of pliers on it and tried getting something under it but it won't budge. Should this just pull out or am I missing something?


There's a good couple pics showing burr carrier removal on this thread. Although it's a different grinder, the removal should be the same.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The problem with longer bolts, is if it's on really hard it pulls on the bearings and can also add a lateral component, because you don't pull evenly. The idea of a bearing puller is to give an equal and opposite force on the shaft, so only the carrier is under any load.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I use one of these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13Pc-Harmonic-Balance-Flywheel-Balancer-Crankshaft-Gear-Pulley-Puller-Tool-Set/202012777796?epid=1305561331&hash=item2f08e65d44:g:5dMAAOSwAuZX2lKv

Rather than mess about with the legs I bought some long bolts the same size as the holes in the burr holder and dropped them through the old burr which I place on top of the puller star then use the puller as normal. A bit of faff as you start off to ensure everything is centered but it has not failed me yet. NB, best to put the center bolt in before pulling so that the threads are not damaged


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> The problem with longer bolts, is if it's on really hard it pulls on the bearings and can also add a lateral component, because you don't pull evenly. The idea of a bearing puller is to give an equal and opposite force on the shaft, so only the carrier is under any load.


I agree but if all that's needed is to loosen a stuck carrier (break a dirt bond) and if carefully done I've found it fine. If the carrier is really stuck it might warrant a puller.


----------



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice folks. I'm not sure what size the bolts are in a SJ but the ones in here are only m4s I think, I'd be a bit worried about using longer ones as leverage in case they broke or damaged the thread.


----------



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

I think I understand! So you use the old burr to line up the bolts (on top of the puller), screw the new bolts into the holes and then use the puller bolt to, well, pull it up - is that right (sorry, being dense). [quote name=grumpyd

addy]I use one of these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13Pc-Harmonic-Balance-Flywheel-Balancer-Crankshaft-Gear-Pulley-Puller-Tool-Set/202012777796?epid=1305561331&hash=item2f08e65d44:g:5dMAAOSwAuZX2lKv

Rather than mess about with the legs I bought some long bolts the same size as the holes in the burr holder and dropped them through the old burr which I place on top of the puller star then use the puller as normal. A bit of faff as you start off to ensure everything is centered but it has not failed me yet. NB, best to put the center bolt in before pulling so that the threads are not damaged


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep the puller pulls up on the old burr which is resting on the puller star, the screws/bolts go through the old burr into the carrier. You've got it.


----------

